# Latest UPC update - Remote Recording??



## GuitarDave (25 Jun 2011)

After the latest UPC update to accommodate remote recording does any know if this means the release of an app for smartphones and if so, when?


----------



## markpb (26 Jun 2011)

The letter I got said the update was to allow for future updates which might include remote recording. I wouldn't expect it just yet


----------



## GuitarDave (26 Jun 2011)

Ahhh knew I was expecting a bit much  cheers


----------



## hetty (1 Jul 2011)

We never received a letter on this- would really appreciate it if someone could post what was on it?


----------



## GuitarDave (1 Jul 2011)

Tbh it didn't include much info....basically told you how to update your box to allow for future updates where remote recording may become available...chances are you've probably already updated the box without knowing it...we were asked to turn on the box, turn it off again to standby, leave it for 15 mins and turn it back on and it's updated.

No noticeable difference it but the thing to be aware of was if you'd any programmes in the planner that were due to record you would need to set record on them again.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Jul 2011)

GuitarDave said:


> Tbh it didn't include much info....basically told you how to update your box to allow for future updates where remote recording may become available...chances are you've probably already updated the box without knowing it...we were asked to turn on the box, turn it off again to standby, leave it for 15 mins and turn it back on and it's updated.
> 
> No noticeable difference it but the thing to be aware of was if you'd any programmes in the planner that were due to record you would need to set record on them again.



Thanks for that info GuitarDave, I didn't receive a letter either.


----------

